# Oil mix for 3120k



## Tempestv (May 22, 2018)

I just picked up a 3120k cutoff saw, which I will primarily be using for cutting steel. 
It has a sticker on the side calling for 25:1 oil ratio, with oil meeting iso E-GD
I've been using amsoil saber at 40:1 in all my 2 stroke stuff for a while now. I was wondering how the saber stacked up against the spec on the saw, and can I get away with running this saw on my regular gas or do I need to mix special gas?


----------



## Bobby Kirbos (May 22, 2018)




----------



## Cycledude (May 25, 2018)

Tempestv said:


> I just picked up a 3120k cutoff saw, which I will primarily be using for cutting steel.
> It has a sticker on the side calling for 25:1 oil ratio, with oil meeting iso E-GD
> I've been using amsoil saber at 40:1 in all my 2 stroke stuff for a while now. I was wondering how the saber stacked up against the spec on the saw, and can I get away with running this saw on my regular gas or do I need to mix special gas?



Don’t know but I’ve been using 50-1 in all my 2 stroke stuff since the 70’s without any trouble


----------



## Ilmater (Nov 7, 2018)

Tempestv said:


> I just picked up a 3120k cutoff saw, which I will primarily be using for cutting steel.
> It has a sticker on the side calling for 25:1 oil ratio, with oil meeting iso E-GD
> I've been using amsoil saber at 40:1 in all my 2 stroke stuff for a while now. I was wondering how the saber stacked up against the spec on the saw, and can I get away with running this saw on my regular gas or do I need to mix special gas?


API TC spec is all you need. Better off running Dino Walmart Supertech at 25:1 than Saber at any ratio, imo.

Try https://products.lelubricants.com/item/two-cycle/monolec-two-cycle-engine-oil-8104/8104-pint at 25:1. I have all my equipment using *non*-synthetic right now (the aforementioned plus also have a decent stash of Pennzoil Air Cooled). It seems to produce more power and better throttle response, because they are more combustible than a lot of synthetics (i.e. in comparison to something like Klotz R-50).


----------

